# Nishiki Olympic 12: Worth Keeping?



## justxroro

i could use some suggestions (im a bike newbie). i was given an older nishiki olympic 12 and im debating whether i should fix it or sell it for a newer road bike. im guessing it needs a new drivetrain: the rear gears have some damage and it pops out of gear when i try to climb hills. would you suggest fixing it knowing that im on a limited budget (~$200 or so), or should i sell it and use the money towards something a little newer since i have a mtb (trek 4500) w/road tires that can hold me over for a month or so.

here are the nishiki's specs:
frame: tange double butted
shifters: shim light action
RD: shim light action
FD: unsure (only says "shimano" on the piece that clamps to the frame)
brakes: "SLR"
front/rear hubs: it says "sealed system" on it, but i cant identify anything else
crank: sugino vp
wheels: araya

here are some pics

































do you think i should update the drivetrain, brake lever hoods, and bar tape? or sell? thanks for any input... i could use all the advice i can get.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

I think you should ride that. There doesn't look to be anything major wrong with it.


----------



## old_fuji

Looks to be in good shape. Fix 'er up with some routine maintenance; new tires and tubes, cables, brake pads. That is, if it fits you.

I like that bike.

/me is a sucker for steel 12 speeds.


----------



## Reynolds531

quite a nice bike. A new $20 freewheel and $15 chain, clan and lube and it will be fine for many miles.


----------



## Oxtox

not groovin' on the brown saddle that much, but the bike's kinda sweet.

ride it hard, ride it often.


----------



## e_Gor

I had an Olympic 12 and loved it; didn't love the purple color however. Mine was slightly on the small side so I sacrificed it. But if it fit, I would've held on to it for sure.


----------



## mike2g

Looks like it's in great shape, hat's definitely a keeper. Save your $200 for any relplacements/upgrades you might want to make later on to further personalize it.


----------



## josephr

Oxtox said:


> not groovin' on the brown saddle that much, but the bike's kinda sweet.
> 
> ride it hard, ride it often.


+1 on the saddle...a black one would look great...white one would look good too if you changed out the tape.


----------



## buck-50

It'll last forever and it looks good, you can hang any component shy of a bb30 crank on it, it's reasonably well built and not too heavy.

Take it to yer local (good) bike shop, have them put on a new chain, maybe a new freewheel (but probably not), have tha cables tightened and ride it for 5000 miles. You'll probably need to change the tires after about 1000.


----------



## countludwig

just an awful bike, you must give it to me immediately


----------



## Kuma601

Nice.

Curious, does this one have 27" or 700C wheels?


----------



## Creig

I have just had my 1982 Nishiki Olympic 12 cleaned and fixed up. It was hanging in my basement for about 18 years. Now I ride it 3-5 times a week. I love it, although my cool bike friends make fun of me. I still can keep up with them though at about 17 mph average.
I would say have it cleaned up and adjusted and enjoy!!


----------



## Kuma601

OP disappeared. 

The freewheel look good but I'm sure the chain can use some oil. The usual maintenance like fresh grease in the hubs, headset, bottom bracket. Tune the derailleurs, some new inner tubes and fresh tires...good to go.


----------

